# Kizaru Vs Monkey D. Dragon



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 16, 2015)

*Vs*



Contestants: -Kizaru- and-Monkey D. Dragon-

Distance: 30 meters

Location: Elbaf

Restrictions: None


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon according to my gut feeling.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 16, 2015)

As for my view on this matchup? I see Dragon edging near the Yonkou strength level territory, if not, is Yonkou level due to his hype and vague portrayal of his very powerful Devil fruit that seemingly allows him to control the weather itself at will. He'd most likely win with High extreme difficulty at best.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon is on par with Prime Garp, Roger, and Prime WB. Hence, he wins this battle high (low) difficulty.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 16, 2015)

I thought featless characters weren't allowed anymore? 

OT: Dragon wins due to better hype + more plot relevance


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon defeats Kizaru with low difficulty at most, in my opinion. 
I estimate that he's the strongest person alive and very close to Prime Roger/Prime WB in power.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 16, 2015)

Going by feats, Kizaru shits on Dragon and I'll go with this.


----------



## Masvindu (Apr 16, 2015)

Freecss said:


> I thought featless characters weren't allowed anymore?
> 
> OT: Dragon wins due to better hype + more plot relevance



He does have one feat, even though it was almost 700 chapters ago.. and not very revealing..lol.


My instinct tells me Dragon has got this, high diif - extreme diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd place my money on Dragon being the stronger one of the two.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

Can't even begin to seriously comment on this fight. Nothing has been shown fighting style wise from Dragon. All we have are name and titles which both can be misleading.

I've seen Kizaru get handled by Reyleigh. So from that alone, I'll make the blind decision of dragon.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2015)

Well Dragon has literally zero feats so it's obviously hard to quantify his strength but his hype,lineage and plot relevance are greater than Kizaru.
Dragon should win more than not.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 16, 2015)

For the people who aren't quite sure about Dragon's fighting style, just imagine Sabo + 25 years of experience + DF Mastery/Uranus + better haki + CoC + D lineage + son of Garp and father of MC plot shield.

Pretty simple to gauge.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Elite Uchiha said:


> For the people who aren't quite sure about Dragon's fighting style, just imagine Sabo + 25 years of experience + DF Mastery/*Uranus* + better haki + CoC + D lineage + son of Garp and father of MC plot shield.
> 
> Pretty simple to gauge.



What does Sabo's anus have to do with the foreshadowing of Dragon's undoubtedly superior anus to his for being a stronger version of Sabo with 25 years of fighting experience?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon certainly.

Main character's father.

Garp's son.

The latter means he's likely not to be simply in Garp's general ballpark, but PRIME Garp's ballpark considering he's in his prime.


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon high difficulty


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 16, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> What does Sabo's anus have to do with the foreshadowing of Dragon's undoubtedly superior anus to his for being a stronger version of Sabo with 25 years of fighting experience?



Maybe I should have phrased my statement better. That is just how I generally imagine Dragon is like, since Sabo trained under Dragon.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 16, 2015)

Dragon uses that attack... and then he does... uh... that thing he always does... that is, uh... we also know that his speed is... and that also he can counter Kizaru's speed or flight together with Yasaka no Magatama with... uh... well, that maneuver, you know? 

Dragon surely wins with so many things going for him, no?


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Maybe I should have phrased my statement better. That is just how I generally imagine Dragon is like, since Sabo trained under Dragon.



No need to rephrase anything, man. I was joking. I understood what you said perfectly, except for the 'uranus' bit that I don't think was confirmed to have anything to do with Dragon, which I made a joke of.


----------



## Amol (Apr 16, 2015)

In my completely personal opinion Dragon is current WSM.
I think he is now as strong as Old WB.
So he wins with high diff .


----------



## AdventureNinja (Apr 16, 2015)

I think Dragon would win 1-on-1 against of the Admirals that are on Admiral-level of course. Pre-timeskip Akainu did not want Dragon's son Luffy to develop his potential because Dragon is that much of a threat. Everybody on Marineford was suprised when the revelation came out. Dragon is likely on the same level as the Yonko. He is the father of the second PirateKing and the son of one of the rivals/an equal to the first PirateKing. That should make Dragon as the middle generation Monkey stronger than an Admiral on Admiral-level as well.

Dragon seems to have a wind-based power, whether a Wind Paramecia or the Ancient Weapon Uranus is unknown. However, he likely has Haki considering his number two Sabo has shown a very strong usage of it. He is implied to have Conqueror Haki due to his lineage of being a D. and a Monkey family member. He also likely has a very strong Observation Haki since he avoided capture for several years and almost-confirmed very strong Armament Haki due to being no doubt superior to Sabo. All of this put together and I think he is on Yonko level. 

I think Dragon would win against Admiral Kizaru.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 17, 2015)

If Dragon is indeed notably more powerful than Old Whitebeard like I suspect he is, then he wins with no to low difficulty since that version of Whitebeard should be able to defeat Kizaru with around low difficulty or at most a little more given that even with many disadvantages he bests pre time skip Akainu- who is notably more powerful than Kizaru- with around high difficulty at most.  If Dragon is weaker than Old Whitebeard, then he wins with between low difficulty and mid difficulty or around mid difficulty at most.  I have yet to see anything suggesting the Admirals are above the level of the top Yonkou Commanders and there's a lot suggesting they aren't above that level (Yonkou level characters getting consistently significantly bigger reactions, consistent even showings between them and top Yonkou Commander level characters, a lack of opponents for the top Yonkou Commanders to face in the final war if not the Admirals, etc.).


----------

